# Wago Webvisu



## Sancho (14 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier das Wago Starterkit 750-880 liegen und hab gleich mal ein Testprojekt angelegt. Dazu eine einfache Visu mit einem Tast. Der Taster funktioniert auch in der Codesys Umgebung und ich kann damit einen Ausgang setzen. Wenn ich aber die Visu über einen Browser abrufen will wird mir immer das Layout des Starterkits angezeigt. Wie schaffe ich es, dass meine eigene Visu angezeigt wird?
An die den Hake für Webvisu unter Zielsystemeinstellungen hab ich schon gedacht.

Ich habe auch schon die Wago Webvisu App ausprobiert, wenn ich damit zugreifen will kommt die Meldung Invalid HTML file.

Jemand eine Idee?

Grüße
Sancho


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Juni 2014)

Hast du alles übertragen an die Wago ?


----------



## Sancho (14 Juni 2014)

Davon gehe ich schon aus, alles bereinigen, alles übersetzen, einloggen... Über ftp hab ich auch gesehen dass meine test.html die ich im codesys erstellt auf dem controller ist


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Juni 2014)

Deine erste Visu sollte bzw muss plv_visu heißen.


----------



## gravieren (14 Juni 2014)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Deine erste Visu sollte bzw muss plv_visu heißen.




PLC_VISU     war wohl gemeint !


----------



## Sancho (14 Juni 2014)

plc_visu...



schon gehts! und auch die App. Klasse! Danke!


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Juni 2014)

Jupp... Dicke Fingers lässt grüßen


----------

